# Fresh Sausage For The New Year



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 25, 2016)

The big guy better be doing some new recruiting soon.













fme.jpeg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Dec 25, 2016


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 25, 2016)

Or switch over to a jet engine!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 31, 2016)

Yep.  Not too many left.

Gary


----------

